# N.A.P. quicktune 360?



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey I'm thinking about switching away from my drop away rest, to a bristle style rest. I have looked at the quicktune 360 and like the concept and the price. I was also considering the hostage by octane. Have you guys used them? Any fletching contact issues?


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

I have the 360 on an X-Force and I like it. Very simple and easy to setup.


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*monkeybutt*

What kind of arrows-fletching do you use? Also do you shoot odd vane up or down? Also do you shoot fixed blades or mechanicals? Have you paper tuned with it? Sorry I'm so full of questions


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

Well you can't use the cock vane down with any bristle or containment rest you mentioned. I have a wb on my truth. And a hostage on my backup bow. I have shot a ton of fall aways and will never go back. I don't have enough shots through the hostage for a good evaluation but so far so good. If it doesn't wear out to fast I'll be using a hostage pro on my next bow. I have shot the 360 and didn't really care for it because If your vanes hit the U shaped arrow holder it shoots way off. But if a vane gos through a wb it doesn't really do anything same with the hostage because of the bristles.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I shoot the Nap on my Bowmadness I LOVE THIS REST! Easy to tune and simple, similar the bisquit without any vane contact. I dont care for the octane because it uses a brush instead of a shelf where the arrow rest. (three brushes instead of two and a shelf.) Put a little mole skin on it and it's very quiet.


----------



## centifanto (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the nap quicktune on my martin, its a good rest the only problem i had with it was the plastic peice on the shelf broke off and i cant find another. im just goen to put some of the camo cloth tape on and hope for the best till i can get a new one


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

browningBAMA said:


> What kind of arrows-fletching do you use? Also do you shoot odd vane up or down? Also do you shoot fixed blades or mechanicals? Have you paper tuned with it? Sorry I'm so full of questions


I only walk-back tune, cock vane up. This is a back-up bow,so haven't shot any broadheads yet. I use several different kinds of fletchinh,blazers,fusions,feathers to name a few. Mine came with an extra piece for the shelf. You can also get a full set of replacement brushes shipped tyd for like $9 from NAP.


----------



## tem1268 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have at least 500 shots on the 360; no problems. Put on and bought extra brushes and shelf to carry with. Will leave some rub marks on shafts and wraps but zero vane damage. Hope this helps.


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for the info guys, kinda thinking bout the apache form nap as well


----------

